

Main Core - gasull
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Core

======
gasull
_As of 2008 there were reportedly eight million Americans listed in the
database as possible threats, often for trivial reasons, whom the government
may choose to track, question, or detain in a time of crisis._

